# USC School of Cinematic Arts Film & TV Production Spring 2020



## storyteller (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey everyone! I haven't found any threads for this specific application, so I decided to create one. Who's intending to apply for Spring 2020? I am an international applicant and was looking for some help with my application!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2019)

A Spring 2020 application category had been added too if you want to add your application there as well.  Good luck!






						Spring 2020 (MA/MFA)
					

MA/MFA Applications for the Spring 2020 application period.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## justin (Jun 30, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't found any threads for this specific application, so I decided to create one. Who's intending to apply for Spring 2020? I am an international applicant and was looking for some help with my application!


I am! What schools are you planning to apply to? I'm actually working on my supplements this summer


----------



## TayTay (Jul 4, 2019)

I was put on the waitlist for Fall 2019! If I still don't hear anything this summer then that means I'll be attending in the spring!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 5, 2019)

TayTay said:


> I was put on the waitlist for Fall 2019! If I still don't hear anything this summer then that means I'll be attending in the spring!


Congrats! How does that work? Do you make up the class you missed in the fall? Stay an extra semester?


----------



## TayTay (Jul 5, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Congrats! How does that work? Do you make up the class you missed in the fall? Stay an extra semester?


The Fall and Spring admits are treated exactly the same! They told us at the graduate meetup earlier this year. So basically stay an extra semester.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 9, 2019)

justin said:


> I am! What schools are you planning to apply to? I'm actually working on my supplements this summer


Right now only USC! Later I’ll try NYU, Chapman, CalArts and Columbia too!! I am almost done with my material (thankfully), just shot a short movie for the application ?


----------



## storyteller (Jul 9, 2019)

TayTay said:


> I was put on the waitlist for Fall 2019! If I still don't hear anything this summer then that means I'll be attending in the spring!


Omg that is amazing!!! Congrats ?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 9, 2019)

storyteller said:


> NYU, Chapman, CalArts and Columbia too


Feel free to start 2020 threads for those too when you get a chance.


----------



## Edouard N (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I, too, am on the waitlist for Fall 2019. Just like TayTay, this means that I will be attending in Spring 2020 (unless I get off the waitlist for Fall 2019). Based on what I've seen on this forum and the discussions I had at Admitted Student day, there's actually a fair number of us. This seems to be common practice from USC, although it doesn't look like it's common knowledge. Probably because USC itself isn't too keen on advertising it.

In any case, I found this forum to be incredibly helpful both times I applied (got in on my second try), and I'd love to contribute however I can as well. If anyone reading this thread has any questions about the process, or wants another pair of eyes on their application material, feel free to ask me right here or slide into my DMs.

Best of luck to all of you! Hope we'll be seeing each other in L.A in January


----------



## timjlim.films (Jul 19, 2019)

Edouard N said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I, too, am on the waitlist for Fall 2019. Just like TayTay, this means that I will be attending in Spring 2020 (unless I get off the waitlist for Fall 2019). Based on what I've seen on this forum and the discussions I had at Admitted Student day, there's actually a fair number of us. This seems to be common practice from USC, although it doesn't look like it's common knowledge. Probably because USC itself isn't too keen on advertising it.
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!!

I'm currently in my application process for the Spring of 2020. Do you mind if I ask you some questions on what you did for your prompts, essays, portfolios, and work samples? Just trying to see how I should format everything and what direction I should take to send my supplemental material in. 

Thank you so much!!
Tim


----------



## timjlim.films (Jul 19, 2019)

TayTay said:


> I was put on the waitlist for Fall 2019! If I still don't hear anything this summer then that means I'll be attending in the spring!



Congratulations!!! That'll be exciting!!


----------



## timjlim.films (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I'm just starting my application process for the 2020 spring term at USC, and just wanted to see if people had any advice on how to send different pieces in, and if I could see a sample just so I can get an idea of what USC's looking for. I'm currently working on both my teamwork prompts and the Feature Film concept. Any advice on what to do with those prompts? 

As for the visual sample, what sorts of samples would be best to send in? Are they looking for more story, more visuals, tech specs, etc? 

Any and all advice would be very  much appreciated. Thank you all so much!!

Tim


----------



## storyteller (Jul 19, 2019)

Edouard N said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I, too, am on the waitlist for Fall 2019. Just like TayTay, this means that I will be attending in Spring 2020 (unless I get off the waitlist for Fall 2019). Based on what I've seen on this forum and the discussions I had at Admitted Student day, there's actually a fair number of us. This seems to be common practice from USC, although it doesn't look like it's common knowledge. Probably because USC itself isn't too keen on advertising it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your offer!
& I would love some help, especially with my Personal Statement hahaha


----------



## Edouard N (Jul 21, 2019)

timjlim.films said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I'm currently in my application process for the Spring of 2020. Do you mind if I ask you some questions on what you did for your prompts, essays, portfolios, and work samples? Just trying to see how I should format everything and what direction I should take to send my supplemental material in.
> 
> ...



Hey Tim! Sure thing; feel free to ask away. 

Regarding format: USC is deliberately vague here because it wants to give you the freedom to be as creative as you wish to be. As long as you stay within the guidelines in the application (e.g. number of words, page limit, etc), anything goes. I've even heard of people who submitted a personal statement in the format of a storyboard/comic strip. Of course, it's also totally fine to submit more traditional formats, like a classic essay structure. There's no right or wrong answer here in my opinion. 



timjlim.films said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just starting my application process for the 2020 spring term at USC, and just wanted to see if people had any advice on how to send different pieces in, and if I could see a sample just so I can get an idea of what USC's looking for. I'm currently working on both my teamwork prompts and the Feature Film concept. Any advice on what to do with those prompts?
> 
> ...



Regarding the teamwork prompts: I think USC cares a lot about these ones. They're new questions, added as of Fall 2019 applications. Basically, every film is a project, and requires collaboration. USC wants to make sure their students are team players, who understand the kind of work that goes into successful projects, and have the amount of self-reflection to admit when they make mistakes, and realize how to avoid making those mistakes moving forward. My advice here would be to keep the following in mind:

In your successful project, how did you make sure everyone felt valued and invested, even those with with minor roles/doing thankless work?
What did you do when things didn't go as planned? Things never really go as planned on a movie set, so USC will want to know that you're the type of person who always has a plan B (and C...and D...)
If you can tie the lessons you learned in your unsuccessful project to how you work on film projects, all the better. Did this unsuccessful project change the way you think about working on film projects? If so, how?
Be very specific about what YOU did right and wrong. Do not show false modesty or couch your achievements in the term "we" for the successful project. On the flip side, do not try to put the blame on anyone else for the unsuccessful project; own up to your mistakes. Of course, you should still talk about what you did in the context of teamwork and collaboration, but USC wants to know what kind of person YOU are in group projects.
Regarding the visual sample: I think USC wants to know whether you can tell a story visually. Having cool shots/visuals/tech specs is definitely nice-to-have, but story trumps everything else in my opinion. I would try to make sure that the story you are telling in your visual sample relates to the aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests you describe in your personal statement. 

Disclaimer: everything I just said is my opinion, not official USC guidelines. Take it all with a grain of salt and please do apply your own judgement. Good luck!


----------



## Edouard N (Jul 21, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Congratulations on your offer!
> & I would love some help, especially with my Personal Statement hahaha



I'd be happy to help  USC faculty members often say the personal statement is the most important application material, so it's important to get this one right. Please shoot me a DM if you want some direct feedback on your statement. If you have more general question, feel free to just ask it here on the forum. All the best!


----------



## justin (Jul 21, 2019)

Edouard N said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I, too, am on the waitlist for Fall 2019. Just like TayTay, this means that I will be attending in Spring 2020 (unless I get off the waitlist for Fall 2019). Based on what I've seen on this forum and the discussions I had at Admitted Student day, there's actually a fair number of us. This seems to be common practice from USC, although it doesn't look like it's common knowledge. Probably because USC itself isn't too keen on advertising it.
> 
> ...


Hey Edouard! I found your tips incredibly helpful! Besides the writing and creative supplements to the application, do you think that grades is a large factor into the application process? Such as SAT scores, AP classes, extra circular actives, etc? 

Justin


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jul 22, 2019)

justin said:


> Hey Edouard! I found your tips incredibly helpful! Besides the writing and creative supplements to the application, do you think that grades is a large factor into the application process? Such as SAT scores, AP classes, extra circular actives, etc?
> 
> Justin



Are you applying to undergrad or grad MFA?  Your mention of SAT, AP, etc. seems to suggest you may be applying to undergrad, which is probably a different thread from this one?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2019)

Frankie Bones said:


> Are you applying to undergrad or grad MFA?  Your mention of SAT, AP, etc. seems to suggest you may be applying to undergrad, which is probably a different thread from this one?


@justin feel free to create a it USC 2020 thread on the undergrad section when you can in this forum too:






						Application Year Threads (BA/BS)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "NYU Tisch 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org
				




There are already a bunch of other undergrad members there.

However personal statement advice would be the same whether it's BA or MFA.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jul 22, 2019)

Chris W said:


> @justin feel free to create a it USC 2020 thread on the undergrad section when you can in this forum too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great point (re: similarity for purpose of the personal statement).  Thank you Chris


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jul 23, 2019)

Edouard, or anyone else (e..g, an accepted student) who might know the answer to this:  would you consider it a bad idea to choose for your writing sample to submit a 2-page short film treatment that also happens to be the treatment for the short film you submit as your video option?

thanks in advance


----------



## Edouard N (Jul 23, 2019)

Frankie Bones said:


> Edouard, or anyone else (e..g, an accepted student) who might know the answer to this:  would you consider it a bad idea to choose for your writing sample to submit a 2-page short film treatment that also happens to be the treatment for the short film you submit as your video option?
> 
> thanks in advance



I would recommend against doing this, to be honest. In my opinion, every application material you submit should provide the reviewing committee with more information about you as a filmmaker. The more data points you can produce that show how creative you are, and prove that you know how to tell a story, the better. Plus, using a different writing sample can allow you to correct for any insecurities you have about the rest of your application material. For example, I felt insecure that my video option came across a tad juvenile, so, in my project questions, I really laid it on thick about how structured/organized I am, with a very professional format and tone.

In a nutshell, your application portfolio is exactly that—a portfolio. And the common wisdom for any successful portfolio is: diversify!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jul 23, 2019)

Edouard N said:


> I would recommend against doing this, to be honest. In my opinion, every application material you submit should provide the reviewing committee with more information about you as a filmmaker. The more data points you can produce that show how creative you are, and prove that you know how to tell a story, the better. Plus, using a different writing sample can allow you to correct for any insecurities you have about the rest of your application material. For example, I felt insecure that my video option came across a tad juvenile, so, in my project questions, I really laid it on thick about how structured/organized I am, with a very professional format and tone.
> 
> In a nutshell, your application portfolio is exactly that—a portfolio. And the common wisdom for any successful portfolio is: diversify!



thanks, Edouard!


----------



## MissSophie (Jul 24, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't found any threads for this specific application, so I decided to create one. Who's intending to apply for Spring 2020? I am an international applicant and was looking for some help with my application!


Hello,

I am applying too and I'm also an international student.


----------



## MissSophie (Jul 24, 2019)

Edouard N said:


> I'd be happy to help  USC faculty members often say the personal statement is the most important application material, so it's important to get this one right. Please shoot me a DM if you want some direct feedback on your statement. If you have more general question, feel free to just ask it here on the forum. All the best!


Hello Edouard,

Congratulations to you. I would be sending you a DM asap.


----------



## Edouard N (Jul 24, 2019)

MissSophie said:


> Hello Edouard,
> 
> Congratulations to you. I would be sending you a DM asap.



Thank you very much!

Sounds great. Go for it


----------



## storyteller (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I am working on my application right now, and I was wondering if there is a particular format for the essays. Is it okay to submit the documents in Times New Roman 10 w/ 1,5 space?


----------



## storyteller (Aug 17, 2019)

Does anyone know if it's okay to submit my official transcripts to the Office of Graduate Admission after the deadline? I haven't mailed it yet because I only got my 10-digit ID now and I am worried they'll stop considering me ?


----------



## ases51140 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey everyone,
I have applied USC Spring 2020 and I am an international student. But I really worry about my TOEFL score because the score is not above 100.   ????


----------



## siddhanth_s (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi,
When should we expect to hear back from USC?


----------



## TayTay (Sep 12, 2019)

siddhanth_s said:


> Hi,
> When should we expect to hear back from USC?


I would assume Mid to late October to Early to Mid November.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 3, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything from USC yet?


----------



## 17YANG (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm an international applicant for 2020 Spring, and I got an email this afternoon to inform me that there will be an one on one  FaceTime/skype conversation. The professor gave me a list and told me I can choose 2 times to speak with him. They're all in the next three days. I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## TayTay (Oct 4, 2019)

People who were waitlisted in the Fall, and attending in the Spring should be getting their official addmitance soon if they haven't already. I and several others have gotten ours.


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello!

Has someone else heard from USC too?


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 9, 2019)

Not me ... first time applicant .... curious if anyone who hasn't been waitlisted prior has heard anything.  

Lou


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 9, 2019)

This is my first time applying to USC. I had a phone interview over the weekend. 
It was labeled as a chat with only 24 hours prior notice, but it felt like an interview and lasted upwards to 30 + minutes. I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience or any contact with the school.
I'm also curious about when the decisions will be made. I know in the previous forums it says anywhere between the 10th-21st of October.


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 11, 2019)

anyone hear anything ... youSC isn't opening up for me so hopefully that means they're updating ...


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 11, 2019)

Lou said:


> anyone hear anything ... youSC isn't opening up for me so hopefully that means they're updating ...


I can login in but I the decision status won't load.


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 11, 2019)

me too


----------



## AClearlyFakeName (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello there! I decided to stop lurking and comment. I am a first-time applicant and had a Skype interview over the weekend too. 

I think that youSC being down has nothing to do with decisions coming out. Hopefully, we hear from them soon!


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 11, 2019)

its back up but no notifications


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 11, 2019)

Lou said:


> its back up but no notifications


Same


----------



## AClearlyFakeName (Oct 14, 2019)

Has anyone heard back from USC yet?


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 15, 2019)

anything from anyone?


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 15, 2019)

Lou said:


> anything from anyone?


Nope,
Just waiting...
I believe the school has a break during the 17th, & 18th.
So I'd assume today or tomorrow.





						Academic Calendar 2019-2020 | Academics | USC
					






					academics.usc.edu


----------



## AClearlyFakeName (Oct 16, 2019)

Well...

Today could be the day (fingers crossed). Good luck to you all. I have a feeling some decisions will be out today. If not today, then by the end of this week. 

How's everyone else feeling? Positive? Confident? Nervous? All of the above?


----------



## storyteller (Oct 17, 2019)

has anyone heard anything yet? I am nervous


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 17, 2019)

I got an email yesterday saying that my transcripts weren't in and my application would be dismissed if not in by Tuesday; but I believe I straightened the ordeal out.
Still very nervous and I don't know if this is a good or bad sign.
Possibly they just that they haven't decided yet.


----------



## AClearlyFakeName (Oct 18, 2019)

storyteller said:


> has anyone heard anything yet? I am nervous



Nothing yet from my end. I hope they reply soon this is nerve-wracking! Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 18, 2019)

Anyone hear anything?   Nothing here.


----------



## Stanley Maciejczyk (Oct 18, 2019)

Lou Lou Lou...


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 18, 2019)

Stanley Maciejczyk said:


> Lou Lou Lou...


Yes?


----------



## Stanley Maciejczyk (Oct 18, 2019)

Lou said:


> Yes?


What are we ganna do?


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 18, 2019)

I will say the forum this year ain't very active compared to the past.
Although, 
I don't know if I'd feel any better if it was active.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> I will say the forum this year ain't very active compared to the past.
> Although,
> I don't know if I'd feel any better if it was active.


For spring threads it's about normal or even more active actually.





__





						USC MFA Film & Television Production Spring 2019
					

Hi everyone :)  Just started this thread for USC Spring 2019 applicants to connect with each other. Anyone else planning on applying? Please feel free to post here.   Good luck to all of us!;)



					www.filmschool.org
				




Last year's spring thread only had two pages by this point.

It's the regular fall threads that go ballbusters.


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 18, 2019)

That makes sense less people apply in the Spring.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> That makes sense less people apply in the Spring.


A year ago today someone got the first acceptance on the site:





__





						USC MFA Film & Television Production Spring 2019
					

Hey gang,  The forums from previous years suggest that interview notifications should be going out right around now, and admissions sent out in the next 1-2 weeks. Exciting times. Has anyone been contacted for an interview at this point?  On another note, my video submission now has a total of 6...



					www.filmschool.org
				






sharkb8 said:


> Aughhh I was just accepted! Ohmygosh ohmygosh I’m literally shaking


----------



## AClearlyFakeName (Oct 19, 2019)

I also saw the dates of first responses posted and decided to give it an update: 

2014: Oct. 10th, 2013
2015: Oct. 16th, 2014
2016: Oct. 16th, 2015
2017: N/A
2018: Oct. 15th, 2017 (letter dated Oct. 14th)
2019: Oct. 19th, 2018

Seems like this pool of applicants are receiving admissions notification the latest compared to other years. Worth mentioning that the only other year that sent notifications over a weekend was Spring 2018 (Dated on a Saturday, received on Sunday).

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2019)

AClearlyFakeName said:


> 2014: Oct. 10th, 2013
> 2015: Oct. 16th, 2014
> 2016: Oct. 16th, 2015
> 2017: N/A
> ...


If anyone hasn't yet please add your application to the tracker to help everyone too:






						Spring 2020 (MA/MFA)
					

MA/MFA Applications for the Spring 2020 application period.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## AClearlyFakeName (Oct 20, 2019)

I wonder if they replied to anyone yet and if maybe were the only ones to not get a reply. Seems like it’s late considering they usually ask for a deposit by Nov 1.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2019)

AClearlyFakeName said:


> I wonder if they replied to anyone yet and if maybe were the only ones to not get a reply. Seems like it’s late considering they usually ask for a deposit by Nov 1.


? Don't give up hope! I highly doubt that's the case.

According to the old thread they were still notifying people late November.



nwyrkrj said:


> I haven’t received anything.
> 
> I called the school a couple of weeks ago and they told me another batch of decisions would be going out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 17YANG (Oct 21, 2019)

I got a mail from USC office of admission I-20 processing last week, which said something about insufficient financial and then I uploaded additional material (including proof of financial support and a document called confidential statement for sponsored studies in USC). Three days ago they sent me a mail saying that my documents have been received and are sufficient, will be added to my file. I hope that’s a good sign..fingers crossed


----------



## AClearlyFakeName (Oct 21, 2019)

Happy Monday y’all! May today be the day we get our acceptances. 

Anyone heard back yet?


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 21, 2019)

AClearlyFakeName said:


> Happy Monday y’all! May today be the day we get our acceptances.
> 
> Anyone heard back yet?


Nope


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 21, 2019)

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 21, 2019)

maybe


----------



## storyteller (Oct 22, 2019)

so... has anyone heard anything?


----------



## vidakovicivan (Oct 22, 2019)

Nothing yet


----------



## storyteller (Oct 22, 2019)

17YANG said:


> I got a mail from USC office of admission I-20 processing last week, which said something about insufficient financial and then I uploaded additional material (including proof of financial support and a document called confidential statement for sponsored studies in USC). Three days ago they sent me a mail saying that my documents have been received and are sufficient, will be added to my file. I hope that’s a good sign..fingers crossed


did you get accepted? I am also an international applicant and still wasn't requested to upload any document


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 22, 2019)

Nothin


----------



## Lenny (Oct 22, 2019)

So what's everyone doing to not go insane?


----------



## storyteller (Oct 22, 2019)

nothing, I am going insane hahaha


----------



## storyteller (Oct 22, 2019)

actually I was working on the material for the fall application lol  ?  ?  ?  ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2019)

storyteller said:


> nothing, I am going insane hahaha


Although not happening just yet. This post below is funny and a good way to pass the time. 



			Fun Threads - IT'S HAPPENING! (Application Memes)


----------



## 17YANG (Oct 23, 2019)

storyteller said:


> did you get accepted? I am also an international applicant and still wasn't requested to upload any document



I haven’t gotten any other mail since they responded me last Friday...so nervous about the result?


----------



## storyteller (Oct 23, 2019)

17YANG said:


> I haven’t gotten any other mail since they responded me last Friday...so nervous about the result?


oh ? I am nervous too! I called the admissions office yesterday and they told me decisions are already being sent and will continue for two more weeks


----------



## 17YANG (Oct 23, 2019)

storyteller said:


> oh ? I am nervous too! I called the admissions office yesterday and they told me decisions are already being sent and will continue for two more weeks


Okay! Thanks for the information ☺️ We should stay positive!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 23, 2019)

storyteller said:


> already being sent and will continue for two more weeks


That's good.


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 24, 2019)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## storyteller (Oct 24, 2019)

Lou said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....



I feel ya hahahaha


----------



## Stanley Maciejczyk (Oct 24, 2019)

Lurkers who have been accepted please put us poor wrenches out of our misery


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello, for those that didn't participate in the graduate information session, a lot of questions were answered and regarding the decisions announcement dates, it was mentioned that at latest in mid-November, notifications would have been sent.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 25, 2019)

anyone else already considering to reapply?


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 25, 2019)

Their website says mid-October notifications but who knows.


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 25, 2019)

So noooooobody has heard anything, good or bad?


----------



## Edouard N (Oct 25, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I have some information that _might_ help ease some nerves on this thread.

*Context:* I was a Fall 2019 Waitlistee. Back in March 2019, I received an email telling me I would either get off the waitlist for Fall 2019 or be offered a spot for Spring 2020.

*My update: *I only just received my official email acceptance for Spring 2020 a few hours ago. Apparently my file was under review by the University (separate entity from the School of Cinematic Arts), which delayed proceedings. My acceptance emails tells me I have *until November 4th* to accept and pay a $500 deposit.

*My hot take:* It's not you, it's them. From what I can tell through my email/phone conversations, the admissions department is just late compared to previous years. My understanding is that Fall waitlisted folks are the first to hear back for Spring admissions. So, given 1. That I am one of the final waitlisted folks from Fall 2019 to hear back and 2. The relatively short deadline to accept the offer, I think admissions will be sending out decisions to people on this thread very shortly.

Best of luck to those of you who are waiting! I know how excruciating it is to go through this process. Frankly, I don't think I'd wish it upon my worst enemy...My recommendation would be to step away from the computer/phone and try your best to focus on something that isn't frantically refreshing this page haha.

GOOD LUCK to all of you. I hope this helped a bit, and I hope we'll see each other in LA come January


----------



## storyteller (Oct 25, 2019)

just received an email saying I am academically eligible, but I need to demonstrate proof of ability to pay in order to receive my official letter. I am so happy!!!


----------



## storyteller (Oct 25, 2019)

Edouard N said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have some information that _might_ help ease some nerves on this thread.
> 
> ...


I NEED TO THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR HELPING ME ALL THIS WAY! I am soooooo happy!


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 25, 2019)

Edouard, thanks for this.  I suspect the university and/or film school have heightened scrutiny of who they admit given the recent admissions scandals. That may be the cause for some delay.  Just speculating.


----------



## siddhanth_s (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi, I'm an international applicant and I still haven't recieved a mail asking me to demonstrate proof of ability to pay. Should I be worried?


----------



## oreillyoa (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi guys! I've been a lurker here for a while and was super stressed this past week! I got my acceptance email last night (academic eligibility) I'm so pumped it's unreal!

Thank you all so much for helping me through the stressful waiting period and I hope everyone here gets in!!! Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2019)

oreillyoa said:


> I got my acceptance email last night (academic eligibility) I'm so pumped it's unreal!


Congrats!!¡!¡!


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 27, 2019)

oreillyoa said:


> Hi guys! I've been a lurker here for a while and was super stressed this past week! I got my acceptance email last night (academic eligibility) I'm so pumped it's unreal!
> 
> Thank you all so much for helping me through the stressful waiting period and I hope everyone here gets in!!! Best of luck to everyone


Congratulations!


----------



## MissSophie (Oct 27, 2019)

storyteller said:


> I NEED TO THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR HELPING ME ALL THIS WAY! I am soooooo happy!


Congratulations


----------



## storyteller (Oct 27, 2019)

oreillyoa said:


> Hi guys! I've been a lurker here for a while and was super stressed this past week! I got my acceptance email last night (academic eligibility) I'm so pumped it's unreal!
> 
> Thank you all so much for helping me through the stressful waiting period and I hope everyone here gets in!!! Best of luck to everyone


Congrats!!!!!! Have you applied to any scholarship? I was hoping they would send the decisions for those too before the deadline to send financial proof


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 28, 2019)

Anyone else admitted


----------



## oreillyoa (Oct 29, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Congrats!!!!!! Have you applied to any scholarship? I was hoping they would send the decisions for those too before the deadline to send financial proof



I applied to some scholarships but haven't heard anything about them yet. Hoping I can get something though!


----------



## storyteller (Oct 29, 2019)

oreillyoa said:


> I applied to some scholarships but haven't heard anything about them yet. Hoping I can get something though!


I called them to ask about the SCA scholarships and they said that if I won a major one it would come along with the offer. I am the saddest person in the world


----------



## storyteller (Oct 29, 2019)

does anyone know someone who declined an offer and got accepted again?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2019)

storyteller said:


> does anyone know someone who declined an offer and got accepted again?


Can you defer to give you more time to try and get scholarships and grants?


----------



## storyteller (Oct 29, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Can you defer to give you more time to try and get scholarships and grants?


I asked them and they told me I couldn't! don't know what to do hahaha


----------



## Frankie Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

For those who were asked to provide proof of ability to pay, two quick questions: 1) what kinds of proof are they requesting?  Bank statements, tax returns? ; and 2) is it something that only international applicants are asked to give?  Have any US applicants also been asked to give this?

thx in advance!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2019)

Frankie Bones said:


> is it something that only international applicants are asked to give? Have any US applicants also been asked to give this?


I think it's a primarily international student thing if I remember correctly from the other years.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I think it's a primarily international student thing if I remember correctly from the other years.


Thx Chris!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2019)

Frankie Bones said:


> For those who were asked to provide proof of ability to pay, two quick questions: 1) what kinds of proof are they requesting?  Bank statements, tax returns? ; and 2) is it something that only international applicants are asked to give?  Have any US applicants also been asked to give this?
> 
> thx in advance!


Yes it's international and it appears to be a legal government immigration Visa requirement.



Mate Boegi said:


> "International applicants (those who are, or will be, in the United States on a non-immigrant visa) must submit documented evidence of financial support. The U.S. government requires that all international student applicants provide proof of ability to pay tuition and living expenses for themselves and their dependents (if applicable) before a formal letter of admission and an I-20 or DS-2019 Certificate of Eligibility can be issued. For visa information or to check whether you will need an I-20/DS-2019 issued by USC, please see Obtaining a Visa."





			Search results for query: proof of ability to pay


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 31, 2019)

Any first time applicant accepted?


----------



## storyteller (Oct 31, 2019)

Lou said:


> Any first time applicant accepted?


me!


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 31, 2019)

I've been waitlisted!!!!
And I'm a first-time applicant!


----------



## ReptiSticks (Oct 31, 2019)

Has anyone else heard or gotten in or waitlisted?


----------



## 17YANG (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m also on the waitlist, first time applicant!


----------



## Deleted member 22952 (Oct 31, 2019)

Received my waitlist email about an hour ago.

Second-time applicant, interviewed earlier this month.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Oct 31, 2019)

Waitlisted too!


----------



## Armslength (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all,

I too have just been informed that I am a waitlisted student for the spring of 2020. I have a question however regarding how that works. I have seen posted on this site a number of times that those waitlisted who do not get in during the semester they applied for will have that admissions "rollover" into the next semester. Is this accurate? I ask because when I spoke with a representative from the admissions office I was told that students who aren't accepted from the waitlist in time would need to reapply for fall consideration. 

Can anyone advise/site sources?


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm also in the waitlist.


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Oct 31, 2019)

Armslength said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I too have just been informed that I am a waitlisted student for the spring of 2020. I have a question however regarding how that works. I have seen posted on this site a number of times that those waitlisted who do not get in during the semester they applied for will have that admissions "rollover" into the next semester. Is this accurate? I ask because when I spoke with a representative from the admissions office I was told that students who aren't accepted from the waitlist in time would need to reapply for fall consideration.
> 
> Can anyone advise/site sources?



Basically what I've heard is that if you apply in Fall, and you are put in the waitlist, then  your admissions will rollover into spring,   but if you apply in Spring and in the waitlist, your admissions cannot rollover into Fall which you have to reapply.


----------



## RAH (Oct 31, 2019)

have any non fall 2019 waitlisted american students been accepted yet?


----------



## nyscribe (Oct 31, 2019)

I think im screwed if i havent been accepted or waitlisted by now.


----------



## vidakovicivan (Nov 1, 2019)

Lou said:


> I think im screwed if i havent been accepted or waitlisted by now.


I'm in the same situation. I'm think of reapplying to Fall while it's still open


----------



## nyscribe (Nov 4, 2019)

Anything else from anyone?


----------



## vidakovicivan (Nov 4, 2019)

Lou said:


> Anything else from anyone?


I asked the University and they told me they are still sending decisions out to the middle of this month.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 5, 2019)

anyone else that got academically eligible also having trouble sending those documents before the deadline? I only had 8 business days to go after the documentation and translate it, and now I fear the Graduate Admissions Office won’t approve it in time


----------



## Shungz (Nov 5, 2019)

I am having a similar issue. I wrote and asked for an extension till next week. I haven’t heard back but quite frankly the deadline is short and I don’t think it should be so hard to grant an extension on our submission. I would say you should try though.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 5, 2019)

Shungz said:


> I am having a similar issue. I wrote and asked for an extension till next week. I haven’t heard back but quite frankly the deadline is short and I don’t think it should be so hard to grant an extension on our submission. I would say you should try though.


I think the delay on sending out the decisions might have shortened the time for us to submit those documents. I have called them, sent emails... no response yet. But it's good to know I am not the only one requesting an extension though. At least they'll notice there is not enough time for us to submit it all and get it approved.


----------



## Shungz (Nov 5, 2019)

storyteller said:


> I think the delay on sending the decisions out might have shortened the time for us to submit those documents. I have called them, sent emails... no response yet. But it's good to know I am not the only one requesting an extension though. At least they'll notice there is not enough time for us to submit it all and get it approved.


Yeah, I feel quite relieved I’m not alone and I feel there should be others in the same situation. I’ve tried to imagine and I feel it’s would be very harsh to withdraw one’s acceptance because one was unable to submit financial documents in time even when one notified the school in advance of one’s challenges. So let’s hope for the best. We have come this far for a reason.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 5, 2019)

Shungz said:


> Yeah, I feel quite relieved I’m not alone and I feel there should be others in the same situation. I’ve tried to imagine and I feel it’s would be very harsh to withdraw one’s acceptance because one was unable to submit financial documents in time even when one notified the school in advance of one’s challenges. So let’s hope for the best. We have come this far for a reason.


You’re right. Btw, the letter we received through youSC says the Grad Admissions Office requires at least 10 business days to analyze all documents. Some of us had less than 8. So there is definitely something wrong there hahaha


----------



## Shungz (Nov 5, 2019)

storyteller said:


> You’re right. Btw, the letter we received through youSC says the Grad Admissions Office requires at least 10 business days to analyze all documents. Some of us had less than 8. So there is definitely something wrong there hahaha


Exactly, the office of Graduate Admissions is operating independent from other schools like SCA that we applied to. They process the documents but the deadlines are set independently by each school. Again, it shouldn’t be a big deal. We should try to hand them in as quickly as we can, however. But, please keep me apprised if you hear from them about your extension and I will if I do as well. And hopefully we’ll see in class!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 5, 2019)

Shungz said:


> Exactly, the office of Graduate Admissions is operating independent from other schools like SCA that we applied to. They process the documents but the deadlines are set independently by each school. Again, it shouldn’t be a big deal. We should try to hand them in as quickly as we can, however. But, please keep me apprised if you hear from them about your extension and I will if I do as well. And hopefully we’ll see in class!


Yes! I will call them tomorrow again to discuss that extension and then I’ll tell you what I hear!


----------



## Shungz (Nov 5, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Yes! I will call them tomorrow again to discuss that extension and then I’ll tell you what I hear!


Cheers. Please do. Many thanks.


----------



## Shungz (Nov 6, 2019)

Shungz said:


> Cheers. Please do. Many thanks.





storyteller said:


> Yes! I will call them tomorrow again to discuss that extension and then I’ll tell you what I hear!


Hi, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 6, 2019)

Shungz said:


> Hi, have you heard anything yet?


I called and they told me to call later. ?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 6, 2019)

What about you? btw, I strongly recommend you to call them if you can! they got my name, phone number and 10-digit ID and promised they will look into it very soon. if you tell them you’re having the same issues, maybe they’ll notice something is wrong with the deadline


----------



## Shungz (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, just seeing this. I am still waiting to get a written confirmation as well. Hopefully it is ok. Keep me posted please. Thanks.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 6, 2019)

Shungz said:


> Hi, just seeing this. I am still waiting to get a written confirmation as well. Hopefully it is ok. Keep me posted please. Thanks.


okay! I am sorry about the delay, I was working on some things and got distracted. I called them again 5 minutes before their closing time and finally they put me on the line with someone who had the power to do something for me. she said it should be fine, they will be receiving those answers until Nov 16th I guess, but it would be ideal if I uploaded those documents before the deadline. I guess the next ten days will be restricted to approving the material...?

So, if you’re not going to be able to upload it all until the deadline (aka today) I strongly recommend you to call them and explain your situation on the phone. Emails always take a while to be responded and unfortunately time is against us right now. Hope everything works out for you, keep me posted!


----------



## Shungz (Nov 6, 2019)

storyteller said:


> okay! I am sorry about the delay, I was working on some things and got distracted. I called them again 5 minutes before their closing time and finally they put me on the line with someone who had the power to do something for me. she said it should be fine, they will be receiving those answers until Nov 16th I guess, but it would be ideal if I uploaded those documents before the deadline. I guess the next ten days will be restricted to approving the material...?
> 
> So, if you’re not going to be able to upload it all until the deadline (aka today) I strongly recommend you to call them and explain your situation on the phone. Emails always take a while to be responded and unfortunately time is against us right now. Hope everything works out for you, keep me posted!


Thanks a lot. I was also also insistent and I called them and I was put through to a lady who said it’s fine to submit next week at my requested date so I guess we are good. Some sigh of relief eh? Lol. Thanks for the information and concern. Do keep me posted when you hand yours in. Cheers.


----------



## 17YANG (Nov 8, 2019)

I got a mail hours ago that said I have been admitted!!!
I was originally on the waitlist, I am so happy now??????


----------



## Shungz (Nov 8, 2019)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Armslength (Nov 8, 2019)

17YANG said:


> I got a mail hours ago that said I have been admitted!!!
> I was originally on the waitlist, I am so happy now??????



congrats mate! Did they notify you via email or via YouSC?


----------



## 17YANG (Nov 8, 2019)

Armslength said:


> congrats mate! Did they notify you via email or via YouSC?


They informed me via Email?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2019)

17YANG said:


> I got a mail hours ago that said I have been admitted!!!
> I was originally on the waitlist, I am so happy now??????


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker:






						Spring 2020 (MA/MFA)
					

MA/MFA Applications for the Spring 2020 application period.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Nov 8, 2019)

17YANG said:


> I got a mail hours ago that said I have been admitted!!!
> I was originally on the waitlist, I am so happy now??????


Hi, congrats !!! May I ask what date did you get the waitlist letter?


----------



## 17YANG (Nov 8, 2019)

Tianmi said:


> Hi, congrats !!! May I ask what date did you get the waitlist letter?


Thanks☺️I got the letter on Nov 1!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 11, 2019)

So... has any international student gotten the official letter (after the academically eligible one)? I had my documents approved already but haven't heard anything from SCA yet


----------



## 17YANG (Nov 11, 2019)

storyteller said:


> So... has any international student gotten the official letter (after the academically eligible one)? I had my documents approved already but haven't heard anything from SCA yet


You mean this one?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 12, 2019)

17YANG said:


> You mean this one?


I do. but for you is different because you didn’t get the academically eligible one. I am concerned if they accepted my documentation.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 19, 2019)

Has anyone heard of scholarships yet?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 21, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Has anyone heard of scholarships yet?


SOS! I am freaking out waiting for their response on the scholarship status! someone, please give some hope ?


----------



## Denzel_501 (Nov 22, 2019)

storyteller said:


> SOS! I am freaking out waiting for their response on the scholarship status! someone, please give some hope ?



Hey, I just joined on here recently. I'm currently on the waitlist. I have a question but first, Congratulations!!! 
My question to you is did they give you a certain time frame when they were going to decide who are the scholarship receipents?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 22, 2019)

Denzel_501 said:


> Hey, I just joined on here recently. I'm currently on the waitlist. I have a question but first, Congratulations!!!
> My question to you is did they give you a certain time frame when they were going to decide who are the scholarship receipents?


so, I ended up emailing them and they said they're still reviewing scholarships and decisions will be available in the coming weeks! it definitely calmed me down haha


----------



## storyteller (Nov 22, 2019)

Denzel_501 said:


> Hey, I just joined on here recently. I'm currently on the waitlist. I have a question but first, Congratulations!!!
> My question to you is did they give you a certain time frame when they were going to decide who are the scholarship receipents?


and congratulations too!!!!!


----------



## Armslength (Nov 26, 2019)

I was accepted from the waitlist last night!

(not sure how to update my application here though)


----------



## Shungz (Nov 26, 2019)

Congratulations! It’s delightful news to all of us.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

Armslength said:


> I was accepted from the waitlist last night!
> 
> (not sure how to update my application here though)


Congrats! Go to your application and choose edit in the three dots pulldown menu at top. Be sure to select "post as update" when saving.


----------



## Armslength (Nov 26, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Go to your application and choose edit in the three dots pulldown menu at top. Be sure to select "post as update" when saving.


got it! thanks Chris!


----------



## Armslength (Nov 30, 2019)

Shungz said:


> Congratulations! It’s delightful news to all of us.


thanks!


----------



## ReptiSticks (Dec 3, 2019)

Congratulations to everybody!!!!
I've been accepted from the waitlist today. I'll be going during the spring semester.
I'm so happy. I look forward to meeting some of you in the upcoming semester.
Best of luck to those who did not get in. Don't give up and keep trying!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Dec 3, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> Congratulations to everybody!!!!
> I've been accepted from the waitlist today. I'll be going during the spring semester.
> I'm so happy. I look forward to meeting some of you in the upcoming semester.
> Best of luck to those who did not get in. Don't give up and keep trying!



congrats, Repti!!! as someone also in the waitlist boat, Kudos!!!

Also, I was just curious how the notification that you got off the waitlist was made?  Was it a phone call?  An email?  An update on your application status?    Just curious. I’m guessing they want to reach you quickly in light of the compressed timeline.   Thx in advance!


----------



## ReptiSticks (Dec 3, 2019)

Email...
I actually applied to Columbia earlier in the day and I was quite shocked to see the email of acceptance for the spring 2020 because I applied for the fall 2020 too.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Dec 3, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> Email...
> I actually applied to Columbia earlier in the day and I was quite shocked to see the email of acceptance for the spring 2020 because I applied for the fall 2020 too.



Very, very cool! ? 
Thx, Repti!


----------



## Armslength (Dec 5, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> Congratulations to everybody!!!!
> I've been accepted from the waitlist today. I'll be going during the spring semester.
> I'm so happy. I look forward to meeting some of you in the upcoming semester.
> Best of luck to those who did not get in. Don't give up and keep trying!


Congrats! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## ReptiSticks (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you, likewise


----------



## storyteller (Dec 6, 2019)

so, has anyone heard anything from USC regarding the scholarships?


----------



## Armslength (Dec 7, 2019)

storyteller said:


> so, has anyone heard anything from USC regarding the scholarships?


I have not.


----------



## Armslength (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone else registered for classes?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 



			USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) - Reviews
		


You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni  
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## ReptiSticks (Dec 7, 2019)

I haven't heard anything about scholarships.
I was assigned my courses... Is anyone taking more than the bare minimum?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

Here's the USC group btw...



			Admitted USC Students


----------



## georgemichael (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey guys, here's what I learned via email with the department. Scholarship notices have been sent and if you didn't get one by now, like me, you're probably not on the list. And I learned that auditing is technically possible but costs the same as your regular courses and they strongly advised not to take more than we're assigned. They're asking us not to work on the side either, and stick with the schedule they assigned so I'm wondering what kind of crazy workload they're planning. That's all I know! See you soon!


----------



## Armslength (Dec 9, 2019)

georgemichael said:


> Hey guys, here's what I learned via email with the department. Scholarship notices have been sent and if you didn't get one by now, like me, you're probably not on the list. And I learned that auditing is technically possible but costs the same as your regular courses and they strongly advised not to take more than we're assigned. They're asking us not to work on the side either, and stick with the schedule they assigned so I'm wondering what kind of crazy workload they're planning. That's all I know! See you soon!


They told you verbatim that if you haven't received one by now you probably won't? Have you received your financial aid package?


----------



## storyteller (Dec 10, 2019)

anyone here got a scholarship?


----------



## ReptiSticks (Dec 10, 2019)

No


----------



## georgemichael (Dec 11, 2019)

Armslength said:


> They told you verbatim that if you haven't received one by now you probably won't? Have you received your financial aid package?


Yes and yes, but it’s just my experience so if you can, just call the department and ask, they will tell you!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2019)

This thread is ? and I think you'll find it very helpful:






						2nd Year USC School of Cinematic Arts MFA Student, AMA
					

Do it. Ask me things. And I will tell you answers. Yup.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ReptiSticks (Dec 19, 2019)

Just an update about scholarship info:
I obtained the Harold Lloyd memorial scholarship fund yesterday.
So It's possible to still get them.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 19, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> Just an update about scholarship info:
> I obtained the Harold Lloyd memorial scholarship fund yesterday.
> So It's possible to still get them.


did they send you an email notifying it?


----------



## storyteller (Dec 19, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> Just an update about scholarship info:
> I obtained the Harold Lloyd memorial scholarship fund yesterday.
> So It's possible to still get them.


and congratulations!!!!! I'm happy for you!


----------



## ReptiSticks (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you, I'm pretty excited about everything!
They did notify me via email. 
I must send back some bio info and pictures, which I'm grateful to do.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 19, 2019)

ReptiSticks said:


> Thank you, I'm pretty excited about everything!
> They did notify me via email.
> I must send back some bio info and pictures, which I'm grateful to do.


I can imagine your excitement! Hope I get something too! But well, I’ll you in class anyway!


----------



## georgemichael (Dec 19, 2019)

Strangely, I got the Harold Lloyd Scholarship mail too. Though they sent me the email that I'm not on the list specifically, so I'm grateful of course but confused. Maybe the office has some issues since there's too many students. So notices are being sent still, let's wait till January!


----------



## storyteller (Dec 19, 2019)

georgemichael said:


> Strangely, I got the Harold Lloyd Scholarship mail too. Though they sent me the email that I'm not on the list specifically, so I'm grateful of course but confused. Maybe the office has some issues since there's too many students. So notices are being sent still, let's wait till January!


when did you get it?


----------



## georgemichael (Dec 19, 2019)

storyteller said:


> when did you get it?


I got the mail yesterday by usc mail, not my other gmail account. check your usc mail!


----------



## Armslength (Dec 24, 2019)

Chris perhaps you can answer this. Is there a thread here for accepted spring 2020 usc students? want to try to get to know some of my soon to be classmates


----------



## Chris W (Dec 24, 2019)

This thread is probably the best but there's also a USC group here:



			Admitted USC Students


----------



## Armslength (Dec 24, 2019)

Chris W said:


> This thread is probably the best but there's also a USC group here:
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted USC Students


thanks, just waiting for approval!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Am in a bit of disbelief but I just got an email a few hours ago that I’ve been accepted off the waitlist!

I can’t believe it!  Am ecstatic!  Also a bit terrified of how I can get everything settled in time but I am likely to accept.


----------



## Deleted member 22952 (Jan 7, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Am in a bit of disbelief but I just got an email a few hours ago that I’ve been accepted off the waitlist!
> 
> I can’t believe it!  Am ecstatic!  Also a bit terrified of how I can get everything settled in time but I am likely to accept.



Stressful, I’m sure. But congrats all the same!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you so much, Andrew!

So, does anyone who’s going this spring know: is Monday the start of classes?  

My acceptance letter didn’t actually specify, but I believe that is the start date?

yikes!!!


----------



## Armslength (Jan 7, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Thank you so much, Andrew!
> 
> So, does anyone who’s going this spring know: is Monday the start of classes?
> 
> ...


Well first and foremost congratulations! I imagine it’s a big relief and confirmation. As for your question, it is my understanding that the first day of classes will be January 13th.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks Armslength!  

Ok this will make for a fun (and frantic) weekend lol

p.s. I live in nyc but am from DC (and noticed you’re from there too)...fingers crossed this all works out and if (or when) I get out there, looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Am in a bit of disbelief but I just got an email a few hours ago that I’ve been accepted off the waitlist!
> 
> I can’t believe it!  Am ecstatic!  Also a bit terrified of how I can get everything settled in time but I am likely to accept.


Congrats!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Awww thank you Chris! . 
I will add/update my info to the applicant lists as well


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2020)

Since this is such short notice are you rushing to get out here and get a place or are you already or here? It says NYC in your location. That sounds hectic. Good luck!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Ha!  Am still here in NYC. No plane ticket. No apartment. But NOT deterred.  I’m gonna do everything I can to get out there in time.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Ha!  Am still here in NYC. No plane ticket. No apartment. But NOT deterred.  I’m gonna do everything I can to get out there in time.


Sounds like an adventure. Those are the best.


----------



## Armslength (Jan 8, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Ha!  Am still here in NYC. No plane ticket. No apartment. But NOT deterred.  I’m gonna do everything I can to get out there in time.


May the force be with you.


----------

